# 735 overheat



## matz (Jan 17, 2010)

looking for advice for my old 735il. It overheated and then kicked the tranny into low gear. Now I can only shift in manual mode, but overdrive won't work. I checked all the fuses and assume it needs a computer reset. Tried disconnecting the battery for a few days, no change! Appreciate any input. Matz


----------

